# Guess Who



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Giving this another try to send a pic. Here's the boy just relaxing and singing, I'm an old cow hand, La, La La..
He's having a good time living out west on the ranch. He takes walks everyday with his day and loves Sammy our 8 y.o. grandson. I will have to get some pics of them together. Thanks to all the wonderful people on S.M., he is a happy boy now. His fear aggression is greatly improved, still a work in progresses, but he is learning to trust. We love this boy.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad he's a happy boy now. He looks great and happy to hear he aggression is improving. 

I know he's exactly where he was meant to be.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He looks wonderful! How lucky for him to have you to love and care for him. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love cowboys!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Edie, is that Walter? Check him out ~ LOL

You sooooo flippin' rock, Edie ~ :rockon: 

He looks amazing. I'm in awe of you. Great job, girlfriend!! 

Crystal will love this thread. This is beyond cool. arty:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was wondering (and hoping) that it was our Walter. He's sure come a long way. Amazing what love can do.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

is it walter ? his looking great


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, he's come a long way. See what love will do.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, he looks so good!!! Like a real cowboy.....Glad to hear he is doing so well!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He looks like such a cool little dude............and living on a <strike> dude </strike> ranch. Life is good! :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so happy that he's living a good life now and I can't get over how great he looks. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is so handsome! What a great picture!! I'm so happy that Walter has such a good life, now!! Blessings to you for helping him!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 26 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797440


> OMG!!! Edie, is that Walter? Check him out ~ LOL
> 
> You sooooo flippin' rock, Edie ~ :rockon:
> 
> ...



Yep, thats our boy Walter. I will have to get a pic of he and my Grandson too. Sammy is sooo good with him and takes my lead on how to deal with Walter and his fears. 
Hey, I learned how to get pics on this site too. Took some doing . LOL


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a handsome fellow. :wub: :wub: He looks wonderful.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Edie he looks fantastic! Like a distinguished little man. :wub: Thank you so much for adopting him and loving him. :grouphug: He really is a good boy. And when he knows he's pleased you, he just glows.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy!


----------

